# JBL MS-8 install on a 2010 BMW 335i w/stock and idrive



## jomamma (Oct 19, 2012)

Hello;

Looking to start a short term relationship with someone that really knows their cars. 

I have a JBL MS-8, Hat Tweeters, Hat Mids, a free air 8" sub, a 300w punch amp. Would like all installed in my 2010 BMW 335i w/stock idrive.

If you are in Irvine, or South Orange county, please ping me. No rush--just want the right guy doing the right job for me.


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

y dont you do it yourself? it a simple install, there is a dash kit for that car, so it super simple. 

i hope u got the HAT L3, also the sub are each seat under seat. great pick on the ms-8, work very well on bmw, as it have for all my BMW.


----------



## jomamma (Oct 19, 2012)

Who has the dash kit? Do you have some DIY links I could look up? I don't have a lot of time and I wanted someone that has done these before to do the work.....


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

Type in 335 stereo dash kit. They make dd dash kit too. 

Don't mind me asking what I drive do u have? CIC, CCC, or m-mask?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i would not call a newer bimmer a "simple" install 

but the above question regarding which stock system you have is very relevant.

moving this to the referral sub forum


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

Own 3 different BMW, install 4h or less.

Ms8, Mac amp, and stock speaker. Sound decent and good imaging. BMW e60 with moridge unit, other 2 cut from stock amp.

No disrespect, big fan of your custom work, one of best i know around bay area and central vally.

But I think BMW is the easiest for me. Because everything is in the back. I am more of a quick clean install. I use all the stock speaker wires and just amp the speaker a bit.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

nathan08 said:


> Own 3 different BMW, install 4h or less.
> 
> Ms8, Mac amp, and stock speaker. Sound decent and good imaging. BMW e60 with moridge unit, other 2 cut from stock amp.
> 
> ...


no offense taken, but what i mean is, IMO bmws, compared to something like a scion, and many other simpler cars, is a bit more work. just having to pull the seats to access the under seat woofers on a e90, how the doors work, everything being torx, etc etc, to me makes one of hte more difficult cars to work on among the common vehicles 

you having been a long time bmw owner and obviously good with your hands, would do just fine i am sure...but i am thinking of the average joe hehe


----------



## nathan08 (Feb 7, 2011)

Shot I been installing for a very long time already, but never really good with custom work, if I didn't send my e60 over seas I would drive up to your place, to get some custom work done to the door card to make them look like Nelson door.


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

jomamma said:


> Hello;
> 
> Looking to start a short term relationship with someone that really knows their cars.
> 
> ...


Do you have nav? regardless if you do i recommend getting Techic Harness. You might want to check Method Sound Car Stereo he's a n expert on Bmw sound upgrades.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

nathan08 said:


> Own 3 different BMW, install 4h or less.
> 
> Ms8, Mac amp, and stock speaker. Sound decent and good imaging. BMW e60 with moridge unit, other 2 cut from stock amp.
> 
> ...


 Using OE drivers cuts down the workload substantially, hence the 4hr install you have there.

He is a MY2010, everything is Not in the back, unless he is L7.

If he has Nav, then the Metra kit does not work. Although I don't see any mention or the desire for a HU above in his initial post. 

His mids need a bit of fab work to fit. Tweeters - most likely as well. No clue what 8" drivers he has, but will need a fitment ring IF they can fit.


----------

